# A fall ....



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

... off of some scaffolding up the block from our current job. At 8 this morning there were about 15 guys swarming all over the exterior of an apartment building, prepping for paint. At about 10 I walked by to grab a doughnut at the coffee shop next door, and there was a guy on the ground with the EMTs working on him. A neighbor said he'd fallen. Not one single other person in sight - they must have called 911 and skedaddled.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

I hope he is OK....


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

CompleteW&D said:


> I hope he is OK....


3 hours later, still no one over there.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Everybody gone, what you thinking?

Osh(it)a?

or

Vámonos

Edit - Either way injuries on the job are terrible.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

CarpenterSFO said:


> ... off of some scaffolding up the block from our current job. At 8 this morning there were about 15 guys swarming all over the exterior of an apartment building, prepping for paint. At about 10 I walked by to grab a doughnut at the coffee shop next door, and there was a guy on the ground with the EMTs working on him. A neighbor said he'd fallen. Not one single other person in sight - they must have called 911 and skedaddled.


Bummer. Hope he's ok....


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Took a bad bump back in the day but my coworkers didn't scatter and leave me alone.

Feel bad for this fella...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I hope it turns out OK. If there is one thing I've picked up on is deserting a job site if OSHA is going to show. I'd feel pretty bad about leaving a buddy lying on the ground and high tailing it.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Texas Wax said:


> Everybody gone, what you thinking?
> 
> Osh(it)a?
> 
> ...


I'd guess they left for both reasons.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

My guys scare the hell outta me the way they jump around on 10 pitch or worse. Even being attached


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I'd guess they left for both reasons.


If they stay and talk to the authorities or reporters, they get fired the next day?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

GettingBy said:


> If they stay and talk to the authorities or reporters, they get fired the next day?


or...


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Still no one there today. No red tags either.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I'd guess they left for both reasons.


That's sad not a soul stayed, but guess it's understandable


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Years ago we had a safety inspector come on site at a 98 unit apt building that was being built. Safety inspector took a look around, then announced that she'd be back in an hour with some more inspectors.

When she got back the only person on site was the PM.

We were following safety rules but no one wanted to take a chance.

HSAT, I don't think I'd leave in a situation like that. OSHA be dammed, no one should be left without a familiar face when they get hurt.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Just to close this out - a couple guys were working there today, on the scaffolding. I asked one of them if the guy was OK, and he said he didn't know anything about it. Enough nosey-parkering for me, got other things to do....


----------

